# Desperate Help



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

This is complicated. So, on Phone 1, I linked my Nintendo Account. I want to use Phone 2 because I can?t even play PC on phone 1 because it has no space. I try and link Nintendo account on phone 2 and it says it?s already linked. Also, phone 2 already has lots of data on PC and I wanna keep it. But I can?t even enter the game on phone 1 because it doesn?t have enough space. I can get to the main menu menus, but nothing more


----------



## Cerise (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi, I?m not sure what google search results you?ve already browsed through, but I found this:

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.red...ant_link_my_nintendo_account_on_my_new_phone/

I think it sounds similar to what you?re experiencing.  Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Seroja (Dec 15, 2019)

If you're already playing on phone 2 you, sadly you'll have to delete the game, reinstall it and then log into your nintendo id.


----------

